# Что есть норма?



## Ёж!

Здравствуйте!

Обсуждение вопроса началось в этой ветке. А здесь — с позволения публики продолжу.



Maroseika said:


> Закончить наш беспардонный офф-топ хотел бы ссылкой по теме. Если есть желание продолжить разговор, следует, думаю, открыть отдельную ветку.


Охотно. Я бы хотел разбить первое сообщение на две части: одну посвятить ответам на ваши мнения, а в другой прокомментировать интервью.


> Чаще всего норма одна, но могут быть варианты нормы (вроде тво́рог - творо́г). Нормы формулируют специально приставленные к этому делу люди, например, Орфографическая комиссия РАН.


Я имел в виду другое: не количество вариантов употребления слов в одной и той же ситуации, а количество разных ситуаций, в которых язык используют неодинаково. По моему мнению, любому вопросу "как людям всё устраивать" должен предшествовать вопрос: "для чего делать так, а не иначе?" Этот вопрос обязательно связан с обстоятельствами применения языка.


> Специалисты не боги, но других нет, а без них никак.


Тот же самый вопрос: для чего именно без них никак. Разумеется, языковые специалисты нужны, мы пользуемся результатами их труда, но — как нужно ими пользоваться и почему именно так?

Ответ, упоминающий исключительно приличия, ничего не даёт: приличия тоже бывают разные. Когда речь заходит об анализе приличий, очень важным вопросом опять-таки оказывается "почему": почему такие-то люди находят одни вещи приличными, а другие вещи — неприличными (в то время как другие люди думают наоборот), и для чего нужно некоторые вещи считать приличными, а другие — неприличными.


> Носители языка разные, на каждое ощущение не наздравствуешься. Мне, например, "сподвигнуть" режет ухо.


Да, конечно. Именно поэтому сбор ощущений и оказывается полезным. "Здравствоваться" всё равно приходится.  Я, например, до вашего сообщения не знал, что "сподвигнуть" режет вам ухо. И узнать было интересно.



Теперь относительно интервью. М. Л. Каленчук говорила о (единой) норме, об её установлении. Обсуждение в первой части интервью на меня произвело впечатление небольшой "бури в стакане воды": не показана значимость поставленных проблем, то есть не объяснена их связь с реальностью, а между тем по их разрешению высказана вполне явная озабоченность. Вопрос, что, включая в словари, считать правильным, а что нет, не заслуживает переживаний, а вопрос, как заставить "узус" следовать за словарной нормой, вовсе не имеет смысла.

Я увидел единственный аргумент для озабоченности, но он выглядит очень сомнительным и к тому же невнятно выражен:


> Он [словарь] должен быть немного консервативными, при этом оставаясь актуальным. Известна фраза: в языке прогрес­сивно то, что консервативно. Если хоть чуть-чуть не тормозить процесс ­перемен и быстрого развития произносительных норм, то скоро мы не сможем читать стихи Пушкина и получать от них эстетическое удовольствие. Если норма кардинально изменится, от нас уйдет целый культурный пласт.


Когда — скоро? Через триста лет? По моему мнению, если в среде людей, говорящих по-русски, со временем полностью выйдет из моды привычка думать и чувствовать, и за 300 – 500 лет не появится новых культурных пластов, то поделом. Латинская поэзия тоже сейчас только среди специалистов известна, и то же самое, видимо, верно для древнекитайской; что делать, вполне нормальный процесс.

В общем, первая часть интервью показалась мне водой, разбавленной кое-какими интересными фактами. Во второй части привлекли опасливое внимание четыре фразы:


> Потому что язык — это культура. Не будет языка в его литературном варианте — не будет и культуры. Поэтому какие-то запретительные или хотя бы охранительные механизмы нужны. Но пока я не вижу, чтобы кто-то вообще об этом думал.


Первые два суждения — не доказаны (самое первое плохо сформулировано), а вторые два, к сожалению, отражают широкоизвестные опасные заблуждения, популярные в нашем народе. Очень уж мы любим друг друга охранять (ради чего? ради порядка!); и уж точно не бывало такого, чтобы никто в России не думал о запрещении или охранении чего угодно. Да и ссылка на авторитет центральной власти (прозвучавшая в следующем ответе) выглядит нелепо в вопросах, которые приходится разрешать, руководствуясь разумом и совестью.


----------



## Fortunio

На мой взгляд, если бы в школе изучали, например, Горация, культура общества от этого бы только выиграла.
Но это к слову, а по существу приятно, когда люди задаются вопросами и спрашивают, зачем нужны языковые нормы и что такое приличия.
   Попробую высказать свои соображения.
   Язык - средство общения, когда Бог захотел людей покарать, он лишил их именно средства общения, и что из этого вышло, всем известно. Ненормативный язык сужает сферу вашего общения, нормативный - расширяет.
   Попробуйте устроиться на хорошую работу, не умея грамотно говорить. Вас возьмут только туда, где вам не придется сталкиваться с клиентами и портить лицо компании, например, уборщиком туалетов. И наоборот, хорошо подвешенный язык и грамотная речь помогают людям сделать карьеру, даже когда они не отличаются большим умом, культурой и образованностью. Примеры тоже всем известны. 
   Используя ненормативную лексику, вы легко присоединитесь к среде, для которой такая лексика нормативна и понятна, вы говорите, что "вы свой", и вас принимают, точно так же грамотная речь присоединяет вас к среде, для которой "культурная" речь является нормой.
   Язык выдает  с головой, это правда, и хочу подчеркнуть, что "с головой". Речь, ее ненормативность и неграмотность выдают и воспитание, и образование, и среду, из которой человек вышел, и даже край, в котором он вырос.
  Теперь о приличиях. Как язык -средство общения людей, так приличия вообще - средство их сосуществания. Нарушение приличий в языке может оскорбить того, с кем вы говорите. Если вы к этому стремитесь, пожалуйста, говорите, как попало, если же вы хотите все же произвести приятное впечатление на того или ту, с кем говорите, если вы хотите, чтобы они пошли вам навстречу, без приличий обойтись вам вряд ли удастся. 
   Вот такие утренние соображения. Может быть, к вечеру возникнут и другие.


----------



## Ёж!

Fortunio said:


> Ненормативный язык сужает сферу вашего общения, нормативный - расширяет.


Это довольно-таки общие рассуждения. Мне хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что мой вопрос — в самом общем виде — касается подробного анализа конкретных обстоятельств, связанных с возникновением, распространением и применением языковых норм: как это в реальности происходит (из каких источников? с какими целями? по каким причинам?) и как должно происходить (для достижения каких конкретных целей? какими средствами? чем нужно пренебрегать, чем руководствоваться?). Именно поэтому я сказал, что мой вопрос направлен теоретически: бенефитов, приносимых человеку следованием либо неследованием сложившимся в обществе установлениям, он напрямую не касается. Ответить на него исчерпывающе в рамках этого форума, скорее всего, нельзя; но можно его задать.


> Теперь о приличиях. Как язык -средство общения людей, так приличия вообще - средство их сосуществания. Нарушение приличий в языке может оскорбить того, с кем вы говорите.


Справедливо. Но это рассуждение ничего не говорит о сути приличий, их положительных и отрицательных сторонах, причинах возникновения конкретных видов приличий в разных группах людей (скажем, внутри кабака и снаружи него приличны разные вещи — вполне такой "грубый, зримый" пример  ) и тому подобном, имеющем отношение до реального анализа содержимого приличий и ответа на связанные с ними вопросы.


> Вот такие утренние соображения. Может быть, к вечеру возникнут и другие.


Спасибо вам за ваш ответ. 


> На мой взгляд, если бы в школе изучали, например, Горация, культура общества от этого бы только выиграла.


Это смотря как за дело взяться…


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется, вы ищете ответа не на тот вопрос, какой задали. В заголовке темы вы спрашиваете, что есть норма, и интервью Каленчук дает ответ на этот вопрос, а также объясняет, как эта норма фиксируется и изменяется. Обсуждать тут, по-моему, совершенно нечего, это вопрос чисто технический.

Но совсем другой вопрос - зачем нужно определять и фиксировать норму, зачем ей следовать.
Язык - основной инструмент культуры, причем не обязательно литературной. Произведения любой формы культуры - художественной, танцевальной, математической, политической - задумываются, объясняются и обсуждаются средствами языка. Если бы ваш слесарный инструмент обладал экзотическим свойством пускать побеги и разрастаться в разные стороны, то, чтобы сохранять его в работоспособном состоянии, вам бы постоянно приходилось заниматься его обрезкой, прополкой и т.п. При этом было бы важно не отрезать лишнее - побег, который со временем привел бы к появлению новых полезных свойств вашего инструмента.
Спрашивать, зачем нужно поддерживать инстурмент культуры в исправности, все равно, что спрашивать зачем культура.


----------



## Fortunio

А почему бы не спросить, зачем культура, если Еж! спрашивает, в чем суть приличий?
 По-моему, приличия (и в языке, и в поведении) - это то, что не оскорбляет и не задевает чувства собственного достоинства, самолюбие других людей, не нарушает того, что в психологии называется "собственным пространством". 
 Поскольку это чувство в разных слоях и группах общества и в разных странах различны, то различается и то, что является приличным и неприличным, уместным и неуместным, хорошим и дурным тоном. Не буду приводить примеров, вы и сами их знаете.


  Язык - не только инструмент, но и оружие. Словами можно не только оскорбить, но и убить, если вы хотите "убивать", оскорблять и шокировать, нарушайте нормы и приличия, а если хотите соответствовать среде, в которой  находитесь, говорите с людьми этой среды на их языке или молчите, потому что глупо лезть со своим уставом (со своим языком) в чужой монастырь. 

Интересное пересечение (с Маросейкой): я всегда представляю себе язык не иструментом (хотя это очень хорошее  представление), а живым деревом. Деревом, у которого есть ствол (литературный язык), корни (это понятно), большие и малые веточки (наречия, жаргоны, специальные языки и т. д.). Как всякий живой организм, это дерево растет, какие-то веточки развиваются, какие-то отмирают, но ствол остается стволом, благодаря ему питаются все ветви, и что будет, если ствол повредить? Дерево заболеет, а потом погибнет. Аналогия наивная, но, как мне кажется, прозрачная.


----------



## Maroseika

Наверное, надо еще добавить, что нормативный язык - только часть общенародного языка, которая отличается лишь тем, что нормы его - писанные. В так называемом ненормативном языке тоже действуют нормы. Например, правильно материться - значит материться в соответствии с хотя и не писанными, но весьма жесткими нормами, и всякий, кто делает это неправильно, будет звучать ненатурально. 
Этот пример, как мне кажется, хорошо показывает, что любой язык стихийно стремится к норме, к упорядочиванию знаков и их значений, это органически присущее ему свойство. В конце концов, язык ведь именно так и зародился - из упорядочивания первичных примитивных знаков, относительно которых члены группы (стаи) приходили к неформальному соглашению в видах взаимной выгоды от возможности развитого общения.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, вы ищете ответа не на тот вопрос, какой задали. В заголовке темы вы спрашиваете, что есть норма, и интервью Каленчук дает ответ на этот вопрос, а также объясняет, как эта норма фиксируется и изменяется. Обсуждать тут, по-моему, совершенно нечего, это вопрос чисто технический.


Беда в том, что она ровным счётом ничего не объясняет. Всё, что она говорит, — что есть некие люди, которые обсуждают языковые тенденции и составляют словари. Непонятно, как это дело связано с языковой нормой, то есть с выбором языковых средств, приводящих к оптимальным для кого-то в какой-то ситуации результатам; фактически, её объяснения повисают в воздухе. Вот эту связь (очевидно неполную) и надо бы объяснить.

Предположение, что связь самая прямая, проваливается сразу. Во-первых, норма не может быть одна. В разных случаях оптимальны разные вещи, значит, норма тоже изменчива. Во-вторых, сомнителен механизм, который обеспечил бы прямое влияние решений специалистов на оптимальность языкового выбора. В упомянутом разговоре про рыбака этимологически необоснованный глагол "сподвигнуть" оказывается наиболее оптимальным для разных групп людей; исключение глагола из лексикона означает потерю возможности столь точно выразить смысл. В-третьих, взятое предположение ведёт к логическим противоречиям. Помнится, была, например, ветка здесь на форуме, где на основании, видимо, похожих предположений пришлось заключить, что Ф.М. Достоевкий одновременно "spoils" и "doesn't spoil" русский язык: если подходить к вопросу строго, то нонсенс получился.


> Спрашивать, зачем нужно поддерживать инструмент культуры в исправности [некоторым заданным способом], все равно, что спрашивать зачем культура.


Неправильное утверждение. Скорее, это вопрос о сути способа. В ветке, с которой началось обсуждение, я уже говорил (косвенно), что культура существует в значительной степени независимо от стараний людей, уставливающих то, что они могут считать нормой. Мы можем понимать людей, даже если сами говорим по-другому; было бы что понимать, то есть была бы мысль и чувство. Каков бывает характер этой зависимости и почему именно такой — это ещё один вопрос в копилку.


Fortunio said:


> По-моему, приличия (и в языке, и в поведении) - это то, что не  оскорбляет и не задевает чувства собственного достоинства, самолюбие  других людей, не нарушает того, что в психологии называется "собственным  пространством".


Это определение не анализирующее, а описательное. Собственного толку в нём никакого нет.


> [...] я всегда представляю себе язык не иструментом (хотя это очень хорошее   представление), а живым деревом. Деревом, у которого есть ствол  (литературный язык), корни (это понятно), большие и малые веточки  (наречия, жаргоны, специальные языки и т. д.). Как всякий живой  организм, это дерево растет, какие-то веточки развиваются, какие-то  отмирают, но ствол остается стволом, благодаря ему питаются все ветви, и  что будет, если ствол повредить? Дерево заболеет, а потом погибнет. Аналогия наивная, но, как мне кажется, прозрачная.


Она непрозрачная. Потому что нестрогая. Какие-то корни, какой-то ствол. Ветки. Причём тут люди, причём тут культура? Всё от людей зависит…


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Беда в том, что она ровным счётом ничего не объясняет. Всё, что она говорит, — что есть некие люди, которые обсуждают языковые тенденции и составляют словари. Непонятно, как это дело связано с языковой нормой, то есть с выбором языковых средств, приводящих к оптимальным для кого-то в какой-то ситуации результатам; фактически, её объяснения повисают в воздухе. Вот эту связь (очевидно неполную) и надо бы объяснить.


По-моему, там достаточно ясно объясняется, как специалисты отслеживают тенденции и определяют момент, когда то, что прежде считалось неправильным, следует перевести в категорию нерекомендумого, нерекомендуемого - в категорию младшей нормы и т.п. 
А тезис ваш об оптимальности я вообще не понимаю.



> Во-первых, норма не может быть одна. В разных случаях оптимальны разные вещи, значит, норма тоже изменчива.


Мне кажется, вы смешиваете литературную норму и "общеязыковую". Литературная норма всегда определенна, она либо одна, либо имеет несколько вполне определенных вариантов. И эта норма действительна только для литературного языка.
Общеязыковая норма - более размытое и менее формализованное понятие, она действует во всех сферах языка, имеет множество вариантов. Ее интересно исследовать, находить в ней тенденции развития языка, но ее не  фиксирут в виде правил. Однако при всей своей размытости, и эта норма имеет границы. Например, "двух тысячам пятый год" не соответствует никаким нормам русского языка, ни один носитель так не скажет, а "двухтыщпятый" не соответствует только литературной норме, так говорят многие.


> Во-вторых, сомнителен механизм, который обеспечил бы прямое влияние решений специалистов на оптимальность языкового выбора. В упомянутом разговоре про рыбака этимологически необоснованный глагол "сподвигнуть" оказывается наиболее оптимальным для разных групп людей; исключение глагола из лексикона означает потерю возможности столь точно выразить смысл.


Какой же именно смысл добавляет приставка с-? Чем глагол подвигнуть отличается по смыслу от глагола *сподвигнуть?



> В-третьих, взятое предположение ведёт к логическим противоречиям. Помнится, была, например, ветка здесь на форуме, где на основании, видимо, похожих предположений пришлось заключить, что Ф.М. Достоевкий одновременно "spoils" и "doesn't spoil" русский язык: если подходить к вопросу строго, то нонсенс получился.


Ваш пример, а потмоу и мысль, непонятны, потому что в той ветке мы выяснили, что выражение "дело идет о" - не ошибка Достоевского, а широко распространенная в его время конструкция.



> Неправильное утверждение. Скорее, это вопрос о сути способа. В ветке, с которой началось обсуждение, я уже говорил (косвенно), что культура существует в значительной степени независимо от стараний людей, уставливающих то, что они могут считать нормой. Мы можем понимать людей, даже если сами говорим по-другому; было бы что понимать, то есть была бы мысль и чувство. Каков бывает характер этой зависимости и почему именно такой — это ещё один вопрос в копилку.


Культура не может существовать без средств выражения, без слов, и чем больше согласия в обществе относительно значений слов и правил их употребления, тем более тонкие смыслы может порождать культура, тем точнее будет восприятие продуктов культуры. Ваше же утверждение равносильно тому, что физика существует независимо от стараний людей, устанавливающих стандарты единиц измерения.



> Она непрозрачная. Потому что нестрогая.


Аналогии строгими не бывают, иначе бы они не назывались аналогиями.



Fortunio said:


> я всегда представляю себе язык не иструментом (хотя это очень хорошее  представление), а живым деревом. Деревом, у которого есть ствол (литературный язык), корни (это понятно), большие и малые веточки (наречия, жаргоны, специальные языки и т. д.). Как всякий живой организм, это дерево растет, какие-то веточки развиваются, какие-то отмирают, но ствол остается стволом, благодаря ему питаются все ветви, и что будет, если ствол повредить? Дерево заболеет, а потом погибнет. Аналогия наивная, но, как мне кажется, прозрачная.



Тут есть интересный момент: литературный язык существовал ведь не всегда, для каждого языка момент появления его литературной формы хорошо известен. Что же, в таком случае, было стволом языка до появления его литературной формы? Видимо, такого ствола просто не было, точнее, не было какого-то одного основного ствола, а было множество отдельных стволиков, одни из которых со временем отмирали, другие отдалялись настолько, что становились новыми языками. Именно поэтому так много диалектов в бесписьменных и младописьменных языках - чуть не в каждой деревне языки отличаются настолько, что их относят к разным диалектам, в то время как в таком мощном по числу носителей языке, как русский, диалектов уже нет вообще (только говоры). 
Но если долитературный язык совершенно стихиен, то язык литературный - результат сознательного вычленения одних грамматических и синтаксических форм и отсечения других, выбора одной части лексики и отсева другой и т.п. Поэтому литературный язык немыслим без писанной нормы, нормативность - его неотъемлемое свойство.
А для чего вообще нужен литературный язык, единый язык народа, объяснять, думаю, излишне.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> По-моему, там достаточно ясно объясняется, как специалисты отслеживают тенденции и определяют момент, когда то, что прежде считалось неправильным, следует перевести в категорию нерекомендумого, нерекомендуемого - в категорию младшей нормы и т.п.


Более-менее, но какое это имеет отношение к общеязыковой норме?


> А тезис ваш об оптимальности я вообще не понимаю.


Хорошо то, что оптимально, удобно, полезно. Когда человек выбирает что-то среди нескольких вещей, он надеется выбрать наилучшую в его понимании. Ergo, выбор слов подчиняется (либо должен подчиняться) каким-то соображениям об оптимальности.


> Мне кажется, вы смешиваете литературную норму и "общеязыковую". Литературная норма всегда определенна, она либо одна, либо имеет несколько вполне определенных вариантов. И эта норма действительна только для литературного языка.


Этот метод называется "разрешением вопроса методом умножения понятий".  Действительно, оные специалисты задают _некую_ норму, и для этой нормы можно подобрать название. Один из поставленных вопросов как раз заключается в сути соотношений между реальными нормами ("общеязыковой нормой") и литературной нормой.


> Какой же именно смысл добавляет приставка с-? Чем глагол подвигнуть отличается по смыслу от глагола *сподвигнуть?


Смысл случайности, случайного происшествия. Во фразе про рыбака глагол "подвигнуть" звучал бы чересчур серьёзно, героически. Как будто хождение по рыбу и впрямь какое-то важное достижение для него.


> Ваш пример, а потмоу и мысль, непонятны, потому что в той ветке мы выяснили, что выражение "дело идет о" - не ошибка Достоевского, а широко распространенная в его время конструкция.


Я говорил не о конкретном выражении, а целиком об языке Достоевского, который не всегда можно сразу понять в наши дни. Впрочем, если язык Достоевского не подойдёт как пример "нестандартного", то можно вспомнить "Варкалось... Хливкие шорьки"  Польза есть, а предварительно определённой нормы нет.


> Культура не может существовать без средств выражения, без слов, и чем больше согласия в обществе относительно значений слов и правил их употребления, тем более тонкие смыслы может порождать культура, тем точнее будет восприятие продуктов культуры.


Не доказано. С тем же успехом можно утверждать, что чем более различны мнения в обществе по поводу значений слов и правил их употребления, тем более разнообразными и разработанными могут быть продукты культуры, и тем богаче их восприятие. Восприятие продуктов культуры, наиболее тесно связанных с языком (литературные произведения и публицистика), принадлежит воспринимающему и тесно связано с его жизненным опытом, в том числе языковым опытом; и, как я уже говорил, если воспринимающий говорит несколько по-другому, чем пишущий, это не помешает ему, зная, кто таков пишущий и на каком языке он говорит, восстановить элементы мысли писателя. "Обратное общее место", конечно, но всё-таки…


> Ваше же утверждение равносильно тому, что физика существует независимо от стараний людей, устанавливающих стандарты единиц измерения.


Сходство есть; и ещё есть важное различие между стандартами единиц измерения и словами. Оптимальность стандартов для их применения в каких-нибудь заданных ситуациях установить легче, чем оптимальность слов; прежде всего по той причине, что разновидностей ситуаций меньше. Кроме того, стандарты единиц измерения гораздо менее тесно связаны с человеком, с его непосредственными реакциями, а потому играют меньше роли. Значит, можно просто выбрать _какие-нибудь_ единицы и дальше не заморачиваться, пока не станет глубоко неудобной применяемая нотация.


> Аналогии строгими не бывают, иначе бы они не назывались аналогиями.


Да, но та аналогия была нестрогой до бессмысленности. Я, во всяком случае, не уловил закона, по которому я могу высказывание о высаживании деревьев точно перевести на язык высказываний о социуме. Разве социум высаживают? А потом, небось, режут? Воля ваша, не понимаю я, кто в садоводы хочет попасть… Далее, взаимодействие между стволами и ветками ни о чём не напоминает мне, когда заговариваем об обществе, — сети общественных взаимодействий гораздо сложнее древесной (т.е. ациклической) структуры; а что касается "корней", про которые Fortunio отговорилась, что "тут всё понятно", — так вот, мне с этими корнями ничего не понятно. Откуда, что, почему?..


> А для чего вообще нужен литературный язык, единый язык народа, объяснять, думаю, излишне.


Нет такой вещи, которую объяснять было бы излишне.


----------



## Maroseika

ёж! said:


> более-менее, но какое это имеет отношение к общеязыковой норме?


Никакого. Речь о литературной норме.


> этот метод называется "разрешением вопроса методом умножения понятий".  действительно, оные специалисты задают _некую_ норму, и для этой нормы можно подобрать название. один из поставленных вопросов как раз заключается в сути соотношений между реальными нормами ("общеязыковой нормой") и литературной нормой.


Видимо, я недостаточно ясно выразился. Попробую еще раз: норма определяется только для литературного языка, в остальной части языка писаной нормы нет, есть только стихийная норма, и мы о ней сейчас не говорим.



> смысл случайности, случайного происшествия. во фразе про рыбака глагол "подвигнуть" звучал бы чересчур серьёзно, героически. как будто хождение по рыбу — и впрямь какое-то достижение у него.


Иными словами, неуместность чересчур серьезного, книжного глагола "подвигнуть" устраняется заменой его несуществующим в литературным языке словом. Прием, может быть, неплохой, но речь при этом выходит за пределы литературного языка.



> я говорил не о конкретном выражении, а целиком об языке достоевского, который не всегда можно сразу понять в наши дни.


Мне эта проблема не знакома. Не могли бы вы привести пример текста Достоевского, который нельзя понять сразу?



> восприятие продуктов культуры, наиболее тесно связанных с языком (литературные произведения и публицистика), принадлежит воспринимающему и тесно связано с его жизненным опытом, в том числе языковым опытом; и, как я уже говорил, если воспринимающий говорит несколько по-другому, чем пишущий, это не помешает ему, зная, кто таков пишущий и на каком языке он говорит, восстановить элементы мысли писателя.


Совершенно верно. И язык этот называется литературным.




> сходство есть; и ещё есть важное различие между стандартами единиц измерения и словами. оптимальность стандартов для их применения в каких-нибудь заданных ситуациях установить легче, чем оптимальность слов; прежде всего по той причине, что разновидностей ситуаций меньше. кроме того, стандарты единиц измерения гораздо менее тесно связаны с человеком, с его непосредственными реакциями, а потому играют меньше роли. значит, можно просто выбрать _какие-нибудь_ единицы и дальше не заморачиваться, пока не станет глубоко неудобной применяемая нотация.


Некоторые полагают, что джоуль оптимальнее британской термической единицы, но физикам на это наплевать, главное, чтобы они говорили на одном языке. Система единиц измерения и термины то же для физики, что норма для языка: они устанавливают единые, признаваемые всеми, правила пользования системой выражения понятий.




> нет такой вещи, которую объяснять было бы излишне.


В таком случае, не могли бы вы объяснить, почему лично вы изъясняетесь здесь на литературном языке?


----------



## Fortunio

maroseika said:


> видимо, такого ствола просто не было, точнее, не было какого-то одного основного ствола, а было множество отдельных стволиков, одни из которых со временем отмирали, другие отдалялись настолько, что становились новыми языками.



вы все верно говорите, но это как раз то, что я подразумеваю под корнями. удивительно, мне казалось это настолько очевидным, что не нуждается в разъяснениях. 



maroseika said:


> ... язык литературный - результат сознательного вычленения одних грамматических и синтаксических форм и отсечения других, выбора одной части лексики и отсева другой и т.п.


неужели вы вправду считаете, что язык есть  продукт сознательной и целенаправленной деятельности людей? или, как выражается еж!, что "все зависит от людей"? и только? а вот поэты полагают, что язык творит мир, а некоторые даже утвержают, что язык - это бог. 
люди, разумеется, значат очень много. я считаю, что огромную работу по стилистическому совершенстванию русского языка проделали советские редакторы, которые всегда оставались в тени авторов и переводчиков. нормы, выработанные ими, действуют и в наши дни, когда я читаю толстого и достоевского, то вижу фразы, которые сегодня кажутся стилистически неграмотными или неудачными, и вижу, как можно было бы их поправить (и улучшить), чтобы они соответстовали *современным* нормам (но я никоим образом не призываю к этому!) 

уж простите, но как человек творческий и увлекающийся, не могу помешать себе и удержаться от того, чтобы не закончить свою картину языка -дерева (в прошлый раз меня оторвали от компьютера), возможно, это покажет, что мы с вами стоим на одной стороне.

грамотные дендрологи (да и не только они) знают, что дереву для того, чтобы быть здоровым и расти, нужны не только свет, тепло, вода и питание, но и защита от вредителей и болезней. даже крохотный жучок может уничтожить огромный дуб. 
и точно также языку нужны люди, которые на нем говорят и пишут, нужны проза и поэзия, но люди не могут нарушить законы, по которым язык развивается  (как бы не противились сторонники чистоты русского языка иностранным заимствованиям, заимствования были, есть и будут, если языку не хватает своих слов для обозначения новых реалий. как бы не ратовали филологи за сохранение каких-то слов, они уйдут в прошлое, как только станут ненужными. и  новые слова появляются не по воле отдельных ученых, а в соответствии с потребностями и законами языка. например, корявое слово эсэмэска образовано по правилам русского словообразования и потому будет использоваться, до тех пор пока будут использоваться смс-сообщения)

а для защиты: словари, учебники, правила и, конечно же, нормы, которые должны не позволить язык коверкать, уродовать, делать непонятным, а значит, перестать быть языком - то есть средством общения, объединения людей и условием существования общества.
вот такая детская картинка. не знаю, стала ли она понятнее, возможно, у меня не получается отразить то, что я вижу и чувствую.
P.s. есть у меня один давний знакомый, который в своей речи постоянно употребляет слова вроде "ложить", "ехай" и т. п. как-то раз я, не выдержав, попыталась робко его поправить, на что в ответ услышала раздраженное : "да какая разница!" действительно, какая разница, главное, чтобы понятно было...   мне стало страшно.  в общем, я за нормы.


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> неужели вы вправду считаете, что язык есть  продукт сознательной и целенаправленной деятельности людей?


Я немного не так сказал: литературный язык - результат сознательного вычленения одних грамматических и синтаксических форм и отсечения других, выбора одной части лексики и отсева другой и т.п. То есть одни слова и конструкции попадают в словари и грамматические справочники, а другие - нет.
Причем, как следует из контекста, это касается только нормативного оформления языка, а так-то, конечно, литературный язык редко когда кем-то создается совершенно сознательно.


----------



## Fortunio

Большое спасибо. Против последних утверждений возражений нет.


----------



## rushalaim

> *Что есть норма?*


Норма - это то, что есть сейчас на улице, в жизни, но не то, что в словарях навязывается или фиксируется лингвистами. Язык - это живой инструмент, а любая фиксация его - как попытка остановить велосипед, за которым падение неизбежно.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Норма - это то, что есть сейчас на улице, в жизни, но не то, что в словарях навязывается или фиксируется лингвистами. Язык - это живой инструмент, а любая фиксация его - как попытка остановить велосипед, за которым падение неизбежно.



Норма - это то, что относится к части языка, называемой литературным языком. Именно и только он "навязывается или фиксируется лингвистами". При этом никто никому не запрещает говорить как угодно и где угодно, пользоваться жаргонизмами, варваризмами, диалектизмами и черт знает чем еще, но современным литературным языком называется лишь то, что в словарях и справочниках.
Так что каждый волен выбирать, когда и на каком языке говорить и писать, главное - не путать их, а если уж и смешивать, то с чувством меры и юмора.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> современным литературным языком называется лишь то, что в словарях и справочниках.


Ха! Сравнительно часто меняются словари с их фиксациями языка. Отменённые фиксации или устаревшие словари - это "несовременные" словари или "нелитературный" язык?


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Ха! Сравнительно часто меняются словари с их фиксациями языка. Отменённые фиксации или устаревшие словари - это "несовременные" словари или "нелитературный" язык?


Возможно, вам попадались в словарях пометы устар.? Так это именно оно. Устаревшие слова - часть литературного русского языка. Однако устаревшие произносительные формы (например, вари́т) нередко переходят в категорию неправильных. 
Точно так же считаются не нормативными, неправильными устаревшие орфографические формы. Полистайте, к примеру, грамматику Грота. Помимо ныне отмененных букв алфавита, вы найдете там много непривычного.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> Возможно, вВам попадались в словарях пометы устар.? Так это именно оно. Устаревшие слова - часть литературного русского языка. Однако устаревшие произносительные формы (например, вари́т) нередко переходят в категорию неправильных.
> Точно так же считаются не нормативными, неправильными устаревшие орфографические формы. Полистайте, к примеру, грамматику Грота. Помимо ныне только отмененных букв алфавита вы найдете там много непривычного.


Извините, я к ошибкам отношусь спокойно, но как только я зарегистрировался на форуме, модератор приказал мне писать правильно по-русски, ибо читают его иностранцы также.


----------



## rushalaim

Fortunio said:


> P.s. есть у меня один давний знакомый, который в своей речи постоянно употребляет слова вроде "ложить", "ехай" и т. п. как-то раз я, не выдержав, попыталась робко его поправить, на что в ответ услышала раздраженное : "да какая разница!" действительно, какая разница, главное, чтобы понятно было... мне стало страшно. в общем, я за нормы.


А меня передёргивает, когда слышу "отвори окно" или "отопри дверь". Сейчас мы говорим "открывать". Недавно услышал рассказ одного украинского писателя из Одессы, он утверждает, что современный русский язык - одесского происхождения, якобы слово "открывать" раньше было со значением "открывать банку" и т.д. Правда?


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Извините, я к ошибкам отношусь спокойно, но как только я зарегистрировался на форуме, модератор приказал мне писать правильно по-русски, ибо читают его иностранцы также.



Спасибо за то, что обратили внимание на мои ошибки, правда, я не понял, в чем они заключаются. "Вы" пишется с прописной буквы только в некоторых случаях, к которым интернет-общение я не отношу, буква ё применяется факультативно, кроме случаев, когда она нужна для точного понимания смысла, а "не нормативный" может писаться раздельно согласно Розенталю (прим.  к п. 4 пар. 66). 
Зато заметил лишнее слово в своем тексте тексте и стер его. И еще добавил пропущенную запятую. За что еще раз спасибо.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> Спасибо за то, что обратили внимание на мои ошибки, правда, я не понял, в чем они заключаются. "Вы" пишется с прописной буквы только в некоторых случаях, к которым интернет-общение я не отношу, буква ё применяется факультативно, кроме случаев, когда она нужна для точного понимания смысла, а "не нормативный" может писаться раздельно согласно Розенталю (прим. к п. 4 пар. 66).
> Зато заметил лишнее слово в своем тексте тексте и стер его. И еще добавил пропущенную запятую. За что еще раз спасибо.


Если интернет-общение - не общение, тогда что? Извините, а автора темы *Ежа* Вы называете Еж ['йеж]?  А может и букву "й" в словах писать "_факультативно_". Надеюсь Вы знаете, где находится ё-клавиша на клавиатуре, и что она (ё-буква) "фиксирована" в азбуке?


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Если интернет-общение - не общение, тогда что?


Проблема вы/Вы обсуждалась здесь многажды, так что вряд ли стоит к ней возвращаться в этой ветке. Скажу лишь, что в форумном общении я не считаю необходимым использовать написание с прописной.



> А может и букву "й" в словах писать "_факультативно_". Надеюсь Вы знаете, где находится ё-клавиша на клавиатуре, и что она (ё-буква) "фиксирована" в азбуке?


Я не знаю, что такое "фиксированная" в азбуке буква, но правила употребления буквы "ё" в современном русском литературном языке хорошо известны. Ваше право - не любить и даже не признавать эти правила, а мое право - им следовать.


----------



## rushalaim

Maroseika said:


> Проблема вы/Вы обсуждалась здесь многажды, так что вряд ли стоит к ней возвращаться в этой ветке. Скажу лишь, что в форумном общении я не считаю необходимым использовать написание с прописной.


Вы хотели сказать "написание с заглавной"?


> Я не знаю, что такое "фиксированная" в азбуке буква, но правила употребления буквы "ё" в современном русском литературном языке хорошо известны. Ваше право - не любить и даже не признавать эти правила, а мое право - им следовать


Фиксированная буква "ё" в азбуке значит, что она является буквой номер семь в азбуке (а азбука - есть "конституция" языка), как там же буква "й" присутствует, и вот если написать слово "хуи" без "й", то получится много "хуёв".


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> Вы хотели сказать "написание с заглавной"?


Нет.



> Фиксированная буква "ё" в азбуке значит, что она является буквой номер семь в азбуке (а азбука - есть "конституция" языка),


Вам отлично известны правила отображения буквы ё в литературном языке. Хотите писать ее всегда и везде - на здоровье, правилами не возбраняется. Но другие делать это не обязаны. Нравятся вам эти правила или нет, но они именно таковы.



> как там же буква "й" присутствует


Из факультативности отображения буквы ё никак не следует факультативность отображения любой другой буквы алфавита. 
Должен также заметить вам, что слова обсценной лексики, согласно правилам этого форума, помечаются знаком .


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:
			
		

> Иными словами, неуместность чересчур серьезного, книжного глагола "подвигнуть" устраняется заменой его несуществующим в литературным языке словом. Прием, может быть, неплохой, но речь при этом выходит за пределы литературного языка.


Что, честно говоря, само по себе отнюдь не кажется мне проблемой в большинстве случаев.


> восприятие продуктов культуры, наиболее тесно связанных с языком  (литературные произведения и публицистика), принадлежит воспринимающему и  тесно связано с его жизненным опытом, в том числе языковым опытом; и,  как я уже говорил, если воспринимающий говорит несколько по-другому, чем  пишущий, это не помешает ему, зная, кто таков пишущий и на каком языке  он говорит, восстановить элементы мысли писателя.
> 
> 
> 
> Совершенно верно. И язык этот называется литературным.
Click to expand...

Необязательно. Одно дело — мнения специалистов по поводу словарей, задающие схему, которая называется литературным языком, другое дело — отношения между писателем и читателем. Схемы по умолчанию эфемерны, реальность по умолчанию жизненна; реальность не подчинена схемам. Так что этот язык может и не быть литературным.


> В таком случае, не могли бы вы объяснить, почему лично вы изъясняетесь здесь на литературном языке?


Для личного удобства, только и всего. Я вовсе не стремлюсь, чтобы мой здешний язык полностью совпадал с литературным.


Fortunio said:


> неужели вы вправду считаете, что язык есть  продукт сознательной и целенаправленной деятельности людей? или, как выражается еж!, что "все зависит от людей"? а вот поэты полагают, что язык творит мир, а некоторые даже утвержают, что язык - это бог.


Хотелось бы объясниться… Когда я говорил, что "всё зависит от людей", я имел в виду не только сознательную деятельность. У меня лично такое впечатление, что в мире языка намного больше зависит от движений души, не достигающих сознания и неизвестных ему, — от бессознательного. Потому действительно может возникнуть чувство, будто язык творится как бы сам собой и заодно творит мир вокруг нас.


----------



## Maroseika

ёж! said:


> иначе говоря, литературный язык — это язык, минимально отличающийся от "скелета", задавемого писаной нормой. примем за определение (хотя не вполне чёткое).  меня, в общем-то, интересует больше "стихийная норма", потому что именно она определяет язык; думаю, изучающие язык обращаются на этот форум тоже во многом ради неё.


именно поэтому важно знать норму и уметь отличать ее от всего остального. культура речи в значительной степени определяется умением выбирать нужный стиль, правильно комбинировать разные стили. по речи легко определить уровень образованности человека. если тот, кто изучает язык, не хочет выглядеть нелепо, знание нормы необходимо.




> между мнением специалистов по поводу содержимого словарей и отношениями между писателем и читателем не слишком много связи; что самое главное, эта связь практически не зависит от произвола специалистов; куда больше она зависит от произвола писателей и читателей.


боюсь, вы смешиваете понятия "литературный язык" и "язык литературы". это не вполне совпадающие вещи. литературный язык (как письменный, так и устный) - это нормированный язык, а язык литературы может использовать любые средства языка.



> а как же разноголосица между с г с и с и? насколько я понимаю, физики используют обе системы, выбирая ту или другую в зависимости от разных обстоятельств.


какая разница, сгс, си или bte? главное, что любая из систем одинаково понимается всеми пользователями.
впрочем, это была всего лишь аналогия, а суть, думаю, давно уже понятна.




> я использую тот язык, который подсмотрел снаружи себя и который используют другие люди. он достаточно близок к литературному, но не совпадает с ним.


а зачем вы говорите на языке, близком именно к литературному, а не к какому-нибудь другому?




> хотелось бы объясниться… когда я говорил, что "всё зависит от людей", я имел в виду не только сознательную деятельность. у меня лично такое впечатление, что в мире языка намного больше зависит от движений души, не достигающих сознания и неизвестных ему — от бессознательного. потому действительно может возникнуть чувство, будто язык творится как бы сам собой и заодно творит мир вокруг нас.


в этой туманной области я ничего не понимаю, так что уж увольте.



почему-то не проставляются прописные буквы, и уже не в первый раз.


----------



## gvozd

rushalaim said:


> Если интернет-общение - не общение, тогда что? Извините, а автора темы *Ежа* Вы называете Еж ['йеж]?



Вы всерьёз утверждаете, что по правилам русского языка все обязаны писать вам "Вы"???



rushalaim said:


> Вы хотели сказать *"написание с заглавной"*?



Хоть ф цытатнег заноси... Прописные буквы нынче коренным образом отличаются от заглавных?

Да и вообще... Куда пропали наши русскоговорящие модераторы? Темка-то не имеет здесь права на существование, если кто не в курсе...


----------



## rushalaim

gvozd said:


> хоть ф цытатнег заноси... прописные буквы нынче коренным образом отличаются от заглавных?


я что ли за тебя буду w-педию шерстить? сам! всё сам!


----------



## Maroseika

По теме - с 88 по 96 мин.


----------



## Ёж!

----------------------

Общий мой вывод такой: говорить, что какая-то разновидность языка предпочтительнее другой, просто потому что кто-то так сказал, глупо. Такое предположение просто никого не убедит. * Говорить, что какие-то способы словоупотребления более предпочтительны, чем другие, потому что лучше связаны с общеязыковой логикой, обладают большей осмысленностью, скорее будут поняты людьми, читающими книги, и по другим схожим причинам, разумнее. Разновидности языка, отвечающие второму критерию, могут быть похожи на разновидность языка, отвечающую первому критерию; но причина тогда только в том, что человек, который заявил свой стандарт, специально постарался обеспечить сходство. Таким образом, источником нормы остаётся всё равно не человек (или организация людей — без разницы), а внутриязыковые процессы, а роль человека сводится к документирующей, причём документирование всегда в той или иной степени неаккуратно, оно всегда чего-нибудь пропускает. Значит, ссылка исключительно на результаты документирования не может разрешить спор о соответствии словоупотребления истинным нормам, определяющим удачное использование языка. Конечно, _некоторым_ авторитетом она обладает, но непосредственные жизненные наблюдения всё равно важнее.

Вопрос о сути языковых процессов, задающих нормы словоупотребления в языке общественных дискуссий (чтобы избежать словосочетания: «литературный язык», которое уже занято), — сложный вопрос, вряд ли он может быть решён во всей полноте.

Cheers.


* может быть, поэтому в русской Википедии так плохо с пунктуацией? Людям пытаются доказать верный вывод (что запятые полезно использовать осмысленным образом) при помощи ложных посылок («так говорят некие дяди, значит, так и есть»). Понятно, что подобным посылкам (к счастью) трудно верить: они звучат, как история про бузину и про Киев.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> источником нормы остаётся всё равно не человек (или организация людей — без разницы), а внутриязыковые процессы, а роль человека сводится к документирующей, причём документирование всегда в той или иной степени неаккуратно, оно всегда чего-нибудь пропускает.


Это совсем не так. Даже если внутриязыковые процессы и являются источником нормы, то эти процессы не могут сами написать нормы и не могут прислать весточку документаторам. Норму приходится вычленять, отбирать после тщательного анализа множества фактов языка.
Разумеется, разные исследователи сделают отбор немного по-разному, но общество идет на то, чтобы дать право окончательного решения одной группе исследователей. Какие бы неточности и даже ошибки ни допускала эта группа, лучше какая-то норма, чем никакой. Для кого лучше? Для тех, кто нуждается в норме. А те, кто в ней не нуждаются, могут писать и говорить как им вздумается. Только пусть тогда не обижаются, если в некоторых случаях и отношение некоторых людей к ним будет соответствующим.


----------



## inerrant

Maroseika said:


> но общество идет на то, чтобы дать право окончательного решения одной группе исследователей



Не общество, а государство. Общество никто не спрашивал, как это в большинстве случаев и бывает.



Maroseika said:


> Для кого лучше? Для тех, кто нуждается в норме. А те, кто в ней не нуждаются, могут писать и говорить как им вздумается.



Как Вы думаете, иностранцы, которые пытаются здесь уточнить свои познания в русском языке, нуждаются в норме или в информации о всех реально существующих на данный момент вариантах словоупотребления? И нужна ли кому-то официально утвержденная, но никем не применяемая на практике норма?


----------



## Maroseika

inerrant said:


> Не общество, а государство. Общество никто не спрашивал, как это в большинстве случаев и бывает.


По секрету: государство установлено обществом. И если вам не нравится первое, все претензии к последнему. 



> Как Вы думаете, иностранцы, которые пытаются здесь уточнить свои познания в русском языке, нуждаются в норме или в информации о всех реально существующих на данный момент вариантах словоупотребления? И нужна ли кому-то официально утвержденная, но никем не применяемая на практике норма?



Зачем изучающему язык "информация о всех реально существующих на данный момент вариантах словоупотребления",  если он и с нормой-то управляется с большим трудом? Природный носитель русского языка без труда считывает все нюансы и отклонения от нормы, которые придают речи определенную окраску или характеризуют человека. Если иностранец, не овладев нормой, сразу начнет изучать разговорную, просторечную, жаргонную, малограмотную или попросту безграмотную речь, выйдет натуральный цирк с конями, а не разговор на русском языке. 
Поэтому, отвечая на ваш вопрос: разумеется, прежде всего иностранцам нужна норма. Когда они хорошо освоятся с нормой, можно переходить к изучению отклонений от нормы. 
Что же касается того, что норма никем не применяется на практике, то не могли бы вы объяснить, почему сами вы пишете на вполне нормативном русском языке?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Это совсем не так. Даже если внутриязыковые процессы и являются источником нормы, то эти процессы не могут сами написать нормы и не могут прислать весточку документаторам.Норму приходится вычленять, отбирать после тщательного анализа множества фактов языка. Норму приходится вычленять, отбирать после тщательного анализа множества фактов языка.


Остаюсь при мнении, что написание норм — вторичный процесс. Во-первых, по своей сути; во-вторых, потому что написанные нормы не могут совпадать полностью с тем, что будет принято в языке людьми, потому что, каким бы тщательным анализ ни был, обобщение всегда приводит к погрешностям. Исследователи здесь всегда в подчинённом положении; выделять их роль в качестве главной — значит, грешить против истины, со всеми вытекающими последствиями (например, неверием людей, которые вполне справедливо сомневаются во многом из того, что им говорят про грамотный язык, но не формулируют своих сомнений, предполагая – не всегда без оснований – что люди, заявляющие им о полезности норм, занимаются ерундой).


> Разумеется, разные исследователи сделают отбор немного по-разному, но общество идет на то, чтобы дать право окончательного решения одной группе исследователей.


Не вижу смысла в таком ограничении. По-моему, лишнее квалифицированное мнение отнюдь не повредит. Специалисты, как вы выше сказали, не боги, они (добавляю от себя) — консультанты; противоречие среди мнений разных «богов» повредило бы людям, а противоречия среди мнений консультантов, наоборот, приносят пользу.


> Какие бы неточности и даже ошибки ни допускала эта группа, лучше какая-то норма, чем никакой. Для кого лучше? Для тех, кто нуждается в норме. А те, кто в ней не нуждаются, могут писать и говорить как им вздумается.


Мне кажется, вы совершаете ошибку. Отсутствие записанного источника нормы _не_ означает отсутствия нормы; потому что источник нормы всё равно есть — это сам язык: ежедневное употребление языка, художественные книги известных писателей (с поправками на первое), книги на разные темы уважаемых людей, и так далее. «Как вздумается» говорить всё равно не получается.


----------



## rushalaim

Ёж! said:


> «Как вздумается» говорить всё равно не получается.


По-моему пора различить "норму" т.е. существующий стандарт и "живой язык". Если я стану говорить "как вздумается", но при этом меня поймут, то я достиг своей цели. Функция речи - это способность донести инфо и быть понятым.

А "норма", т.е. фокусы учёных (отчего-то решивших, что все должны их слушать) - это, право, смешно. Какая "норма", если лингвисты меняют её каждые 10 лет? Выходит, что наши отцы, говоря на устаревшем уже русском нарушают нынесуществующие нормы. Абсурд!


----------



## Ёж!

*rushalaim*, если не возражаете, я попробую объяснить, что имею в виду, на примере. Мне (лично) не нравится, например, что вы не отделили вводное слово «по-моему» при помощи запятой, но не нравится совсем не из-за того, что в наших централизованных _стайлгайдах_ требуют запятую использовать, а просто потому, что не нравится; иными словами, потому что в статьях, в книгах, к которым я _привык_, запятая в похожих случаях используется.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Исследователи здесь всегда в подчинённом положении; выделять их роль в качестве главной — значит, грешить против истины, со всеми вытекающими последствиями (например, неверием людей, которые вполне справедливо сомневаются во многом из того, что им говорят про грамотный язык, но не формулируют своих сомнений, предполагая – не всегда без оснований – что люди, заявляющие им о полезности норм, занимаются ерундой)... По-моему, лишнее квалифицированное мнение отнюдь не повредит..


Все эти общие рассуждения хороши до начала работы. Результат работы - фиксация нормы. Либо так, либо сяк, либо (что реже), только так или сяк, но не иначе (плюс разнообразные "не рекомендуется", "допустимо" и т.п.).  



> Мне кажется, вы совершаете ошибку. Отсутствие записанного источника нормы _не_ означает отсутствия нормы; потому что источник нормы всё равно есть — это сам язык: ежедневное употребление языка, художественные книги известных писателей (с поправками на первое), книги на разные темы уважаемых людей, и так далее.


Пользователя нормативн, то есть человека, ищущего ответ на вопрос "Как правильно?", интересует именно писанная норма, потому что только такая норма может контролироваться обществом.


----------



## Maroseika

rushalaim said:


> По-моему пора различить "норму" т.е. существующий стандарт и "живой язык". Если я стану говорить "как вздумается", но при этом меня поймут, то я достиг своей цели. Функция речи - это способность донести инфо и быть понятым.



Странность лишь в том, что сами вы зачем-то пишете на нормативном языке (не считая пунктуации, правда). Не потому ли, что хотите быть правильно понятым?





> А "норма", т.е. фокусы учёных (отчего-то решивших, что все должны их слушать) - это, право, смешно. Какая "норма", если лингвисты меняют её каждые 10 лет? Выходит, что наши отцы, говоря на устаревшем уже русском нарушают нынесуществующие нормы. Абсурд!


Вы же не подразумеваете под нормой весь язык в целом? Язык в целом не меняется ни каждые 10, ни каждые 100 лет. Изменения от года к году настолько незначительны, что лишь отдельные слова и обороты могут резать ухо нашим отцам. Например, раньше нормой был йогу́рт, а теперь йо́гурт. С другой стороны, если раньше зво́нит считалось ненормативным, то не исключено, что в недалеком будущем это ударение станет нормой, потому что такова тенденция языка.
А слушать ученых надо обязательно, на то они и ученые.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Все эти общие рассуждения хороши до начала  работы. Результат работы - фиксация нормы. Либо так, либо сяк, либо (что  реже), только так или сяк, но не иначе (плюс разнообразные "не  рекомендуется", "допустимо" и т.п.).


На самом деле результат работы — текст. Какими способами можно организовывать  создание сносных текстов на каком-либо языке? По-разному; единого ответа  нет. Даже в пределах одной и той же культуры разные методы находят применение. Один из них — да, обращение к составленным справочникам. Однако, по-моему,  этому методу — совсем не плохому, но и не идеальному тоже — придают  временами чуть ли не мифическое значение. Как будто справочники по  своей природе являются источниками безусловной правды. Грамотность  становится предметом веры, религии; вполне естественно, что многие  оказываются атеистами.

Отсюда же, кстати, ярое негодование людей  относительно решений, принимаемых специалистами. С практической точки  зрения, нет разницы, разрешают справочники употребление слова «кофе» в  среднем роде или нет; с общепознавательной точки зрения, выбранное  решение может вызвать спокойный интерес; но с религиозной точки зрения любое решение может быть воспринято как измена.


> Пользователя  нормативн, то есть человека, ищущего ответ на вопрос "Как правильно?",  интересует именно писанная норма, потому что только такая норма может  контролироваться обществом.


Допустим (хотя я не вполне понял  вашу мысль). У меня, кстати говоря, нет значимых возражений против  существующей системы, когда писанная норма в наличии одна. У неё, как у  любой другой системы, есть недостатки, есть преимущества; но речь-то не  совсем о ней. Я возражаю против того, какими словами часто говорят о  писанной норме, придавая ей почти божественный статус. Ответ на вопрос  «Как правильно?» бывает временами неоднозначен, и наличие единой записи о  норме не может привнести однозначности: запись не изменяет сути.

Иными  словами, я считаю, что чрезвычайно важно то, что вы называете «общими рассуждениями».  В идеале, они должны соответствать истине, потому что они влияют на  наши мысли, слова и поступки. Наоборот, погрешность против истины — для нас нехорошо.


Maroseika said:


> Странность лишь в том, что сами вы зачем-то  пишете на нормативном языке (не считая пунктуации, правда). Не потому  ли, что хотите быть правильно понятым?


Кстати сказать, желание быть правильно понятым далеко не единственный  мотиватор. Более того: далеко не главный мотиватор. Существует много  текстов, в большей или в меньшей степени доступных пониманию, но ощутимо  отклоняющихся от того, что воспринимается как нормальный письменный  язык.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> На самом деле результат работы — текст.


Под работой я подразумевал выработку (определение) нормы.



> Отсюда же, кстати, ярое негодование людей  относительно решений, принимаемых специалистами.


Это их проблема.




> У меня, кстати говоря, нет значимых возражений против  существующей системы, когда писанная норма в наличии одна. У неё, как у  любой другой системы, есть недостатки, есть преимущества; но речь-то не  совсем о ней. Я возражаю против того, какими словами часто говорят о  писанной норме, придавая ей почти божественный статус. Ответ на вопрос  «Как правильно?» бывает временами неоднозначен, и наличие единой записи о  норме не может привнести однозначности: запись не изменяет сути.


Ответ на вопрос «Как правильно?» всегда однозначен по определению: правильно в литературном языке то, что соответствует норме этого языка (учитывая, разумеется, варианты нормы). А дальше каждый решает сам: писать и говорить на литературном языке правильно (в соответствии с нормой), или не вполне правильно (отклоняясь от нормы), или вообще не на литературном языке. 

Между прочим, почему-то ни один из собеседников, возражающих против существующего положения вещей, так и не объяснил, зачем сам он пишет на литературном языке.


----------



## inerrant

maroseika said:


> между прочим, почему-то ни один из собеседников, возражающих против существующего положения вещей, так и не объяснил, зачем сам он пишет на литературном языке.



что именно вы понимаете под выражением "писать на литературном языке"? постоянно сверяться с кем-то утвержденными словарями и справочниками? я этого не делаю и не собираюсь. есть определенная сложившаяся практика словоупотребления, которой я следую. если в справочниках написано то же самое, значит, справочник адекватно отражает реальность (не регулирует и не создает ее, а именно отражает). если в справочниках написано что-то иное, то я буду руководствоваться сложившейся практикой, а не справочниками, т.к. в таком случае они отражают реальность неадекватно.

P.s. а насчет того, что государство формируется обществом... блажен, кто верует!


----------



## Maroseika

inerrant said:


> что именно вы понимаете под выражением "писать на литературном языке"? постоянно сверяться с кем-то утвержденными словарями и справочниками?


Мало-мальски образованному носителю русского языка совершенно незачем сверяться со справочниками постоянно. Но если у него возникают сомнения, то лучше, конечно, свериться, а не писать, руководствуясь "революционным правосознанием". С малообразованными носителями языка дело сложнее, и даже не потому, что они хуже знают литературный язык, а потому что у них обычно не возникает сомнений. Ну да и бог с ними, их печаль.
Не помню, кстати, задавал ли я этот вопрос вам, но ответа на него вы точно не давали: почему так выходит, что сами вы пишете на вполне литературном языке (разве что пренебрегаете прописными буквами, чем несколько осложняете зрительное восприятие своих текстов)?



> есть определенная сложившаяся практика словоупотребления, которой я следую. если в справочниках написано то же самое, значит, справочник адекватно отражает реальность (не регулирует и не создает ее, а именно отражает).


Так и есть, не создает, а отражает.



> если в справочниках написано что-то иное, то я буду руководствоваться сложившейся практикой, а не справочниками, т.к. в таком случае они отражают реальность неадекватно.


То есть вы будете писать или говорить ехай, согласно приказа, осу́жденный, битон (бидон), щасте? Ведь такая практика есть. 



> P.s. а насчет того, что государство формируется обществом... блажен, кто верует!


Теории заговоров и пришельцев лучше, наверное, обсуждать в другом месте.


----------



## inerrant

Maroseika said:


> Не помню, кстати, задавал ли я этот вопрос вам, но ответа на него вы точно не давали: почему так выходит, что сами вы пишете на вполне литературном языке (разве что пренебрегаете прописными буквами, чем несколько осложняете зрительное восприятие своих текстов)?



Кажется, я только что на него ответил. На "литературном языке" я не пишу, я руководствуюсь преобладающей на данный момент практикой.
И прописными буквами не пренебрегаю: три раза я пытался отредактировать предыдущий пост, но сайт упорно переделывает все мои прописные буквы в строчные. Сейчас еще раз попробую.



Maroseika said:


> То есть вы будете писать или говорить ехай, согласно приказа, осу́жденный, битон (бидон), щасте? Ведь такая практика есть.



В случае, если так начнет говорить или писать большинство, буду, разумеется. Но пока что ни один из этих вариантов не распространен в достаточной степени, чтобы для меня было очевидно, что он является преобладающим.


----------



## Maroseika

inerrant said:


> Кажется, я только что на него ответил. На "литературном языке" я не пишу, я руководствуюсь преобладающей на данный момент практикой.
> И прописными буквами не пренебрегаю: три раза я пытался отредактировать предыдущий пост, но сайт упорно переделывает все мои прописные буквы в строчные. Сейчас еще раз попробую.


Да, с прописными тут такое случается.
Но тогда не понимаю, что вам не нравится в существующей системе: язык, которым вы пользуетесь, вполне соответствует литературной норме, то есть специалисты, если судить в первом приближении, сильно не лажают.
Но неужели вы никогда не испытываете затруднений ни с одним словом, ни с одной запятой или тире, у вас никогда не возникает ни тени сомнения и вы всегда уверенно пишете то, что вам кажется правильным? Тогда от души вам завидую. 


> В случае, если так начнет говорить или писать большинство, буду, разумеется. Но пока что ни один из этих вариантов не распространен в достаточной степени, чтобы для меня было очевидно, что он является преобладающим.


Вас не смущает, что ваша оценка может оказаться неточной? Вы ведь судите исходя лишь из личного опыта, умозрительно, не анализируете больших массивов текстов, отобранных в соответствии с правилами матстатистики и т.п.? Сформулированные вами критерии - именно те, которыми руководствуются и специалисты, только у них и данных больше, и занимаются они этим не на глазок, а вооружившись всем арсеналом современных средств обработки данных.


----------

